# Preparing to join the world of breeding



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

So, I've been thinking about this since I was 13 (22.5 now) and my fiance has agreed that when I turn 28 I can purchase a cat for breeding. This gives 5.5 years to save up about £7000 for anything that might come up at an affordable £100 every 4 weeks. I adore all cats and will take my time researching an appropriate breed for me (I'm leaning towards ocicats out of a choice of 5). My reasons for wanting this are 1) I love cats, can't imagine my life without them, 2) I've had the joy of 4 litters of kittens when living with my parents and helping prepare them for their new homes was very fulfilling and 3) while I would not intend to make a profit, being able to about half cover the cost of keeping several cats would be nice. Basically, this would be a high cost hobby for me but I feel the reward would justify it. I'm looking for any kind and experienced breeder that can help me prepare as fully as possible over the next 5 years (a lot to ask!) as when I do take that big first step I want it to be as safe as possible for my cats. I did consider fostering cats but I think that would be more stressful to my 2 moggies than taking in a permanent new cat and keeping any suitable offspring for a breeding program.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I found most people were not in a position to help or sell a breeding queen unless I had demonstrated commitment to the breed through showing a neuter.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds like you've got the right idea but to be honest if you're this keen, you won't wait 5 years!! 

I recommend going along to a show, see the breeds for yourself, ask the owners questions and be sure before making a decision on which breed you want to go with. It's also worth checking which breeds are popular where you live as it could affect how easy it will be for you to get your kittens sold.

Many people start with a show neuter, but isn't an option for everyone (wasn't for me).

Once you have chosen a breed (make sure you take your time, it's a lot more than just looks), get in touch with a breeder and start chatting with them about your plans, and if they would be willing to consider you. Most good breeders are willing to mentor newcomers, but you must also prove yourself before you will be trusted with your first queen.

Read as much as possible about breeding and all it involves and get to know other breeders, they will become valuable friends. You have made a good choice joining this forum. :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I can only say go for a breed of cat that you love rather than one that is popular at the time. 
I've never shown cats but have kept Siamese for over thirty five years and could not consider breeding any other. The breeder I bought my queen from must have been taken by my passion for them - she asked if I would like her on the active register rather than the other way around.
Your financial planning sounds admirable and with such dedication you should do well. I wish you the best of luck whichever breed of cat you decide on. :thumbup:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the responses  Showing wouldn't really be my thing, I'm hoping to show my dedication by not taking a head dive into the world of breeding. The only reason I haven't chosen a breed already is that I adore all of them and I want a robust breed aswell. Lets hope I can atleast achieve my savings goal before caving in and buying a cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cave in and buy the cat of the breed you choose before going into breeding. Get used to the quirks and tempraments of that particular breed so that you know what you are looking for in a breeding queen. You don't need to show - I never have - but you do need to know about the sort of cats you are breeding. The best way is to own one.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Aye, I intend to get a kitten so I can learn their personality in advance, plus a kitten would probably be easier to introduce to my moggies


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh, I've decided on birmans after having a look at potential health issues. They definitely seem like my type of cat and I'll spend my spare time researching until I'm ready to take the plunge


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely cats :thumbup: Best of luck


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Inherited disorders in cats - Birman

You are correct to wait, this is not a good time to enter the world of breeding. There is a recession and people are getting rid of their pets as they cannot afford them or their home situations have changed 
If you care about your kittens and where they end up then it is not the time to add to the problem.

I would though buy a neuter first and see if you even like the breed first, get to know a lot of breeders and find out the real truth about problems in breeds by joining some breed/breeder orientated forums. That will also give you an insight into pedigrees and which lines are good, bad and indifferent. That may make the difference between having good breeding experiences or having a complete nightmare. 
Breeding cats and loving cats is completely different. To be a successful breeder you need to be very hard, you need to be ruthless in removing cats from your program that do not deliver, either cosmetically or health wise. This sounds harsh but it is for the good of the cats.You do not want to be producing sickly or poor quality kittens, so breeding cats based on sentiment should never be done.

Also remember that breeding queens can spray and pee everywhere, something that new breeders sometimes do not realise, and queens do not have the same temperament as neutered moggies, being far more feisty and temperamental with other cats.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi I think its great that you are prepared to wait and gain as much knowledge as you possibly can before going into the world of breeding as a lot think its all so easy and fail to do there research properly. Theres a lot more to it than just putting 2 cats together,All the early work you do at this stage goes towards deciding whether you as a breeder will make a name for yourself as a reputable breeder or a back yard breeder and my god we dont need to see any more of those. When the time is right an you are ready to get your kitten then get yourself a mentor, someone you can go to at anytime for advice a good mentor is priceless.Good luck with this and dont hesitate to ask for any advice, best wishes........CHRIS.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Oh, I've decided on birmans after having a look at potential health issues. They definitely seem like my type of cat and I'll spend my spare time researching until I'm ready to take the plunge





Gratch said:


> Thanks for the responses  Showing wouldn't really be my thing, I'm hoping to show my dedication by not taking a head dive into the world of breeding. The only reason I haven't chosen a breed already is that I adore all of them and I want a robust breed aswell. Lets hope I can atleast achieve my savings goal before caving in and buying a cat


I am showing/breeding Birmans. 

You may find it difficult finding someone reputable who will sell a girl to someone who won't show Birmans. They are quite robust for a lapcat but the fact that they require such specific feet markings is part of why I would expect you to find it difficult to buy a queen without showing. There are girls being bred who aren't show quality but their breeders will know the good type from having shown others.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

id still try and show if you can then see i you dont like it, im not sure whether it will be 'my thing' but im still going to go!

best thing to do is contact all the breeders you can find and tell them your plans, thats what i did about 6Years ago now and im still friends with them all  its nice to have back up to esp when your worried or have problems.

also save, its good you can start now, i did the same with birthday/christmas money as it didnt last long, infact it had gone in 3months!!!

pick a breed you love, buy a pet now that you can netuer and you can get to know that cat and when people ask you questions about the breed your know what to say!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Oh, I've decided on birmans after having a look at potential health issues. They definitely seem like my type of cat and I'll spend my spare time researching until I'm ready to take the plunge


Good choice, then i'm a wee bit biased  As mentioned it can be difficult obtaining a breeding queen if you don't have whats perceived as the right credentials ie history showing, prefix etc. Birmans are lovely cats however achieving the desired "type" and markings can be extremely difficult therefore breeders often have many litters before getting their show quality kitten. Bearing this in mind there is generally an abundance of pet quality kittens available during peak breeding season so depending on the area you stay rehoming kittens is another consideration. On the plus side locality of suitable studs is not too problematic. I would definately recommend attending shows and talking to different breeders. Its amazing the different look within the breed (i'm referring to the cats lol)


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

tylow said:


> Good choice, then i'm a wee bit biased  As mentioned it can be difficult obtaining a breeding queen if you don't have whats percieved as the right credentials ie history showing, prefix etc. Birmans are lovely cats however achieving the desired "type" and markings can be extremely difficult therefore breeders often have many litters before getting their show quality kitten. Bearing this in mind there is generally an abundance of pet quality kittens available during peak breeding season so depending on the area you stay rehoming kittens is another consideration. On the plus side locality of suitable studs is not too problematic. I would definately recommend attending shows and talking to different breeders. Its amazing the different look within the breed (i'm referring to the cats lol)


Very good advice! Completely agree about different "looks". There are some I don't like & some I love & am glad I have shown so I know which lines have which to breed the kittens I want to breed.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

gratch ur moggys pregg now aint she? thats what brian was saying xx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Indeed. If we had gotten our neuter vouchers two weeks earlier we would never have known, but our local CP are swamped and they forgot to send them. Found out on the 14th when we got them both a pre-neuter check-up and she's ballooned since. Wasn't really planning on mentioning it on here though. Kerry is still booked in for his neuter on the 28th. If Gratch is nice to us she'll have 1 and we'll keep it, maybe 2 if we can move soon. Doubtful though. Just more guilt and stress hanging over us now.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Indeed. If we had gotten our neuter vouchers two weeks earlier we would never have known, but our local CP are swamped and they forgot to send them. Found out on the 14th when we got them both a pre-neuter check-up and she's ballooned since. Wasn't really planning on mentioning it on here though. Kerry is still booked in for his neuter on the 28th. If Gratch is nice to us she'll have 1 and we'll keep it, maybe 2 if we can move soon. Doubtful though. Just more guilt and stress hanging over us now.


how did she become pregnant? how old is she??? You can still have her neutered, I knwo you were waiting for vouchers but you can get help elsewhere and neutering isnt that expensive £30-50, MUCH less than a litter, "£10 a day on food litter, vac each kitten £50-70 depending on where you live, worming £15 a bottle..... and Thats if you dont need a £700 c-section, they wont help you with that either, and if the kittens fall ill??


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

She's a year and a half old, we have an entire male. She has 3 and a half weeks to go. Vet didn't mention spaying beyond when the kittens are weaned, the boy is being neutered on the 28th. The rest we'll deal with as it comes, parents and siblings are on standby incase we need help with costs. Not much else to say, the excuses are poor and I'm already wracked with guilt.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

you could have kept them seperate? I mean you must have seen him mating her, it isnt quick or quiet?? 

you can still have her spayed now. just hope it goes well, my last 3 litters didnt and i lost £1500 on my last litter.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

We heard her scream on jan 12th and she was rolling around when I turned the light on. That's why I put the rush on CP. By the time the vet received confirmation from them, she was showing.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

'normally' one mating wont take as that only makes the eggs realse, being induced ovulators, Sometimes it does, even 20matinsg doesnt = kittens, but she can still be neutered, i mean i dont know when you got her but both should have been neutered at 5-6months, i mean you are so lucky that both arent spraying/crapping/weeing/calling 24/7 round the home.
could have just kept them seperate, thats what I do, just shut the door


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh Gratch 

You do still have the choice of spaying though. I know how tough a decision it would be at this stage ... but really, given the fact I believe you when you say you're racked with guilt ... 

Please don't delay in at least phoning around to find a vet that will do it at this stage. Then make a decision quickly one way or the other. Heck why didn't you say something long before now? I would have actually found you the money to spay her if needed :crying:

And Stacy can I just say what a horribly sneaky thing to do. You've purposefully dug out this thread to try and make someone look bad. I could say something pretty wicked to you right now, but I won't.


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Gratch, feeling guilty does nothing for nobody, least of all your cats.

Whenever I screw up I look on it as an experience to learn from (even if it has to be hard.) Then I look at how I can make amends or put things right.

I'm here if I can support you in any way at all.


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Something else that has just occurred to me - I can't believe that in the 21st century you had to wait for neutering vouchers to arrive by snail mail.:frown:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Oh Gratch
> 
> And Stacy can I just say what a horribly sneaky thing to do. You've purposefully dug out this thread to try and make someone look bad. I could say something pretty wicked to you right now, but I won't.


Thats what I wonder, why a old thread was dug up for that?


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

i hope you have better look in finding a birman breeder and them letting you have a queen.i wanted to breed them and know body would let me have 1.so thats when i went on to ragdolls as they are very similar.they all wanted me to buy a pet from them first even tho i have a seal birman neuter who is 7 .so i wish you good luck


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

princessa rags said:


> i hope you have better look in finding a birman breeder and them letting you have a queen.i wanted to breed them and know body would let me have 1.so thats when i went on to ragdolls as they are very similar.they all wanted me to buy a pet from them first even tho i have a seal birman neuter who is 7 .so i wish you good luck


Unfortunately it is hard to get into the breed & I was quite "lucky". Though I did get a show neuter first.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

i still love the birmans and 1 day i will get another to breed from now i have breeding experiance behind me.i did find the people not very nice at shows who have birmans all the other cat breed owners would chat but not the birman owners but im sure there are some nice ones out there.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

princessa rags said:


> i still love the birmans and 1 day i will get another to breed from now i have breeding experiance behind me.i did find the people not very nice at shows who have birmans all the other cat breed owners would chat but not the birman owners but im sure there are some nice ones out there.


Scottish Birman Breeders are lovely  
Whilst in some ways i can understand the show neuter before getting a breeding queen i think people should be assessed on their own merits. We already had a birman cross before getting our breeding queen and have decided on three cats max in the house. Unfortunately our wee girl has not been successful in her breeding career so we are having her spayed on tuesday  We will however be looking for a show quality breeding queen but that will be us as we have no intention of moving cats on.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

say what you like, i know gratch personaly and only found out that she was on here i didnt realise she hadnt told you lot that her queen was pregnant and didnt intentionally mean to "spill"...i know they are good cat owners and no one needs to be nasty as mum dad and babys will all be looked after, gratch is a good person and great with her cats!xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> say what you like, i know gratch personaly and only found out that she was on here i didnt realise she hadnt told you lot that her queen was pregnant and didnt intentionally mean to "spill"...i know they are good cat owners and no one needs to be nasty as mum dad and babys will all be looked after, gratch is a good person and great with her cats!xx


So you just hapened to bump a reasonably old thread to just mention it? Sorry doesn't wash hun!

]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]/ << Tinks agrees :lol:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> So you just hapened to bump a reasonably old thread to just mention it? Sorry doesn't wash hun!
> 
> ]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]/ << Tinks agrees :lol:


no i was lookin to see if i could find her and found this post believe what you what im not bothered like i said i know her, she lives by me x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

So why didn't you PM her instead then? I'm sorry but it looks pretty $hite anyway you look at it. No amount of 'xx' on the end will make it look any different.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> So why didn't you PM her instead then? I'm sorry but it looks pretty $hite anyway you look at it. No amount of 'xx' on the end will make it look any different.


lol!! grow up "no amount of "xx" at the end will make it any diffrent ....think what you like, i really couldnt care!xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You're telling me to grow up? are you serious?  It's clear you couldn't care, no worries


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> say what you like, i know gratch personaly and only found out that she was on here i didnt realise she hadnt told you lot that her queen was pregnant and didnt intentionally mean to "spill"...i know they are good cat owners and no one needs to be nasty as mum dad and babys will all be looked after, gratch is a good person and great with her cats!xx


If that is genuinely how you feel,why bring up something that has ,as you know,a very good chance of causing all kinds of arguments and upset for someone that you consider to be a friend.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

as i said i thought you lot would have known!! twst this how ever you like, it really doesnt bother me i didnt mean to cause trouble!! i work with her partner and he mentioned this to me tonight so i thought id better come on when i got home and set the story straight!xx


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> *as i said i thought you lot would have known!!* twst this how ever you like, it really doesnt bother me i didnt mean to cause trouble!! i work with her partner and he mentioned this to me tonight so i thought id better come on when i got home and set the story straight!xx


How could people *know*?? My crystal ball went on holiday before Christmas and hasn't come back yet 

Unless people are mind readers, how could they have known  Gratch hasn't shared the info with anyone from what I gather from her post. It can't be nice to be 'outed' like that.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i thought she would have told you all on here,calm down!! seriously im gona stop posting on here because ur all moaning about something that i didnt mean o do...but thats the norm here


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> gratch ur moggys pregg now aint she? thats what brian was saying xx





staceydawlz said:


> i thought she would have told you all on here,calm down!! seriously im gona stop posting on here because ur all moaning about something that i didnt mean o do...but thats the norm here


I am calm thank you  And if Gratch had told everyone, surely there would be a thread/post to back that up 

Instead, there is your post above, asking a seemingly innocuous question


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> i thought she would have told you all on here,calm down!! seriously im gona stop posting on here because ur all moaning about something that i didnt mean o do...but thats the norm here


Yes and didnt you know it.Shame it has blown up in the wrong face.It was a nasty thing to do to a "friend"


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

seriously...if u took a step back and listened u would stop jumping to conclusions!! i obviously didnt know how to search threads done by gratch so i went through the cat section till i could find here and this is the post i came accross i certainly wasnt going to go through even more of them!! like i said i dont care what you all think i didnt intentionally put her in the $hit then again it sys something if she doesnt feel confident enough to tell you all her queens pregnant doesnt it?!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

buffie said:


> Yes and didnt you know it.Shame it has blown up in the wrong face.It was a nasty thing to do to a "friend"


lol, like i said say what you like i know i had good intentions and didnt mean for all this crap!! its sad to think you lot all think i would really do that!!...im friends with her partner as i work with him!....he told me tonight there was a carryon with all this and so thats why im on now....he told me yesterday that she was on here thats when i was looking for her...believe what you want...i know how quickly you lot can jump down someones throat for breeding moggys...so i wouldnt have wanted her being "attacked" by you lot...explains why i wouldnt have said it to cause her any trouble!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> seriously...if u took a step back and listened u would stop jumping to conclusions!! i obviously didnt know how to search threads done by gratch so i went through the cat section till i could find here and this is the post i came accross i certainly wasnt going to go through even more of them!! like i said i dont care what you all think i didnt intentionally put her in the $hit then again it sys something if she doesnt feel confident enough to tell you all her queens pregnant doesnt it?!


Perhaps in future, it would be best not to post at all than to post something that a) wasn't your news to share; b) gather ALL of your facts first and c) run it by your *friend* first before sharing information about their lives


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> lol, like i said say what you like i know i had good intentions and didnt mean for all this crap!! its sad to think you lot all think i would really do that!!...im friends with her partner as i work with him!....he told me tonight there was a carryon with all this and so thats why im on now....he told me yesterday that she was on here thats when i was looking for her...believe what you want...i know how quickly you lot can jump down someones throat for breeding moggys...so i wouldnt have wanted her being "attacked" by you lot...explains why i wouldnt have said it to cause her any trouble!


But why did you think it was something we needed to know.If you felt ,as you obviously do,that the forum would jump down someones throat for breeding moggies,did you think it was in Gratch's interest to tell us that her cat was pregnant.Surely ,the correct thing to do would be to see if she had,indeed,said anything about her cat,before informing everyone.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> lol, *like i said say what you like i know i had good intentions and didnt mean for all this crap*!! its sad to think you lot all think i would really do that!!...im friends with her partner as i work with him!....he told me tonight there was a carryon with all this and so thats why im on now....he told me yesterday that she was on here thats when i was looking for her...believe what you want...*i know how quickly you lot can jump down someones throat for breeding moggys*...so i wouldnt have wanted her being "attacked" by you lot...explains why i wouldnt have said it to cause her any trouble!


Good intentions? Hang on fast forward to second the bolded part 

Come on seriously! Would you like a shovel? Your spade is making it a bit of a slow and painful process.

Still don't see why you didn't PM her to ask ... well actually I do


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

oh my....dry ur eyes, i dont care lol ur just making a mountain out of a mole hill lol


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> oh my....dry ur eyes, i dont care lol ur just making a mountain out of a mole hill lol


You're not very good at back peddling chuck. Don't give up your day job 

I would seriously recommend you do some grovelling to Gratch. You pooped on her from a great height, not matter how you try and dress it up.

Unless of course you don't care that you landed her in a not so nice place. Which means that you dont think much of any friendship either, which would be sad


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> oh my....dry ur eyes, i dont care lol ur just making a mountain out of a mole hill lol


That is the sad thing about all of this.You dont care,do you.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

buffie said:


> That is the sad thing about all of this.You dont care,do you.


dont judge a book by its cover you dont me and how dare you think i dont care about gettin her into "trouble"!!!...i dont care how you twist it or what you all have to say...stop twisting my words!!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> You're not very good at back peddling chuck. Don't give up your day job
> 
> I would seriously recommend you do some grovelling to Gratch. You pooped on her from a great height, not matter how you try and dress it up.
> 
> Unless of course you don't care that you landed her in a not so nice place. Which means that you dont think much of any friendship either, which would be sad


why take the pi$$?? is there really need?? like i said grow up!...no grovelling needed as i know (and she should) that there was no intention to get her into $hit...im not going to continue repeating myself!! and neither do i think anyone has the right to try twist my words to make it all out as though i dont care (about her) and that i did all this intentionally!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> dont judge a book by its cover you dont me and how dare you think i dont care about gettin her into "trouble"!!!...i dont care how you twist it or what you all have to say...stop twisting my words!!


I have no more to say.I think you have behaved very badly towards a friend,and I leave it there.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> why take the pi$$?? is there really need?? like i said grow up!...no grovelling needed as i know (and she should) that there was no intention to get her into $hit...im not going to continue repeating myself!! and neither do i think anyone has the right to try twist my words to make it all out as though i dont care (about her) and that i did all this intentionally!!


I'm not taking the pee! It's a figure of speech to get across a point!

Like we keep saying, you could have PMed her to ask. Instead you saught out a thread about her wanting to begin breeding pedigree's to let everyone know she's committed a moggie sin.

No one has twisted any of your words. You're trying to twist ours to make what you did look better on you!

Here's another figure of speech for you:

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

aurelia said:


> i'm not taking the pee! It's a figure of speech to get across a point!
> 
> Like we keep saying, you could have pmed her to ask. Instead you saught out a thread about her wanting to begin breeding pedigree's to let everyone know she's committed a moggie sin.
> 
> ...


why would i try and make it look better on me?? Lol all iv done is told the truth and explained myself!! I have nothing to hide!!neither should she feel the need to hide anything...end of i have nothing more to say on the matter!!....


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Well what another fine mess this thread could have turned into being. 


Birmans are gorgeous, I agree you should save up and buy a pet and take it from there hopefully with the help of some nice breeders.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> you could have kept them seperate? I mean you must have seen him mating her, it isnt quick or quiet??


It can be missed, believe me.

Sorry you lost so much on your last litter.

Liz


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> i didnt mean to cause trouble!! i work with her partner and he mentioned this to me tonight so *i thought id better come on when i got home and set the story straight!xx*


Set the story straight? This is the bit that shows the real intent.

If there had been a thread with a lot of posts and it inadvertently slipped out in conversation then perhaps it could be seen as an "accident". However, even then it could be looked upon as nasty, knowing what the forum in general feels about such matings. BUT, but this was an old thread deliberately resurrected to cause trouble IMO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Accidents happen I am sure the OP is genuinely worried about their cat. Its just a shame it came out in such a way.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

it is a shame how it came out as op obviously didnt want her news broadcasted but it is also a shame that she felt she couldnt as she "would" have been attacked. IMO


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I'm not taking the pee! It's a figure of speech to get across a point!
> 
> Like we keep saying, you could have PMed her to ask. Instead you saught out a thread about her wanting to begin breeding pedigree's to let everyone know she's committed a moggie sin.
> 
> ...


So true 



lizward said:


> It can be missed, believe me.
> 
> Sorry you lost so much on your last litter.
> 
> Liz


I know! ah well, thanks, all part and parcel I guess, wasnt the best christmas really!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

HOW DID ALL THIS START :confused1:. someone let slip a friends cat was expecting kittens??? In my opinion (just my own opinion) i dont think it was done out of spite. I agree the cat should have been spayed or kept away from the male, but this isnt the end of the world. Also just interested to know if the kittens were already born would people be telling this lady to put the kittens to sleep? If not does this mean it's ok to kill kittens just because they havent been born? It sounds as if this lady loves her cats and will give the kittens the best start possible. Of course the cat should be spayed as soon as the kittens are weaned so this doesnt happen again. People make mistakes lets just forgive and give helpful advice and all be friends again. Everyone is on here for the same reason because we love animals :thumbup:


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

princessa rags said:


> i still love the birmans and 1 day i will get another to breed from now i have breeding experiance behind me.i did find the people not very nice at shows who have birmans all the other cat breed owners would chat but not the birman owners but im sure there are some nice ones out there.


I'd like to think that I am one of those Birman breeders that is approachable at cat shows. I love the breed, love my cats and love to chat to people about them. However I quite agree that there are some Birman breeders that will not give you the time of day.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm new to breeding & showing & found Birman breeders to be absolutely fantastic (except one who rudely ignored an email of mine when I was looking for my first kitten). I now have two Birmans & a fantastic mentor/friend & slowly meeting & befriending others in the breed too. 

There are, with any breed, some who take things too far & too seriously so it may be unfortunate if the wrong person was approached. & then there will always be those who are cliquey but what's new with people?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_birmans are gorgeous cats, i had them in the past, so good luck if thats the breed you go for.Also good luck with your pregnant cat, keep us posted when she has the kittens,accidents do happen, you just have to do your very best now for mum and kittens,_


----------

